# 2013 Roubaix - SL4 Expert vs. Comp ?



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to understand the differences between the different levels of Roubaix frames. I understand the SL4 is the new, latest & greatest but what happened to last year's SL3 ? Is that now the Comp frame ? I don't think so because the Comp frame is FACT 8r carbon whereas the SL3 is/was FACT 10r carbon ? Now FACT 10r carbon is only available on the SL4's ? 
I currently am riding a CAAD10 and it's been a great bike but I am getting older, riding somewhat less overall, and have an old neck injury that bothers me on long rides on the CAAD. I'd like to get a little more upright (saddle-bars close to level) without running a huge stack of spacers or an ugly riser stem. My two cycling buddies both have Tarmac SL3 and love them. I have yet to throw my leg over a carbon bike but I hear nothing but good things about the SL3 level & above Roubaix's.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

You are correct. There is no SL3 frame for 2013. The 10r layup is a step above the 8r. Lighter, stiffer etc. How much you would notice that is hard to say. The comp is sort of like an SL3 with the SL3 style zerts, but has external downtube cable routing and the 8r carbon. The SL4 is the newest frame design. They widened and straightened out the rear stays, it is supposedly yet again lighter, stiffer, better compliance and all the usual claims.

I would get a 2012 SL3 over any 2013 below an Expert. The 2013 comp is still a very nice bike. I'll be buying an SL4 Expert this Spring.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

scottma said:


> I'll be buying an SL4 Expert this Spring.


Are the SL4's widely available yet? Looking very hard at this one too myself. Good lord they're not cheap. Specialized site has if for $3800. I have seen it online for $3600 too. I have to sell my CAAD10 first.....


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

SL4s are available. The Comp is $3200. Both are basically Ultegra level bikes. The Expert is SL4 and has a bit better wheels and tires (although neither are great). If the price is steep for you, try and find a 2012 SL3 Expert.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

No...I like the SL4. A fool and his money are soon parted...I'm living proof...


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I agree. The SL4 Expert is a very nice bike. I'll be on one this Spring.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

scottma said:


> I agree. The SL4 Expert is a very nice bike. I'll be on one this Spring.


I've had mine for a few months now (mechanical) and absolutely love it. I changed out the wheels, bars, saddle, and tires, and am about to change the stem and seatpost. All these changes are oriented toward saving some weight and aesthetics really, as I can't really complain about the performance of the original spec... Except for the wheels. The wheels were awful for me. Heavy and, worse yet, very flexy. Now, with some nice Rol's on there, the bike is a dream. It feels snappy like my last couple of Tarmacs, but whenever I hit rough stuff, I feel isolated from it and comfy, Truly amazing ride.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

pdainsworth, any chance you have any ride time comparison to SL3 or SL2? This bike will be a crash replacement for my '11 SL2 comp 105. I'm on the fence about mech Vs Di2. I go back and forth like the wind on that one LOL. It will be the same color as yours, with a change of seat to black and bar tape to black or maybe red. I got tired of the always dirty looking white on the last Roubaix. 

I have a set of Ksyrium Elites that may go on and am also considering a set of Dura Ace 7900 C24 CL or 9000 C24 CL.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I had a couple of rides on the S-Works SL2, and the Pro SL3. They were a long time ago, but I remember the bikes feeling very smooth. The difference is that the SL4 feels more like my Tarmac SL4, with Roubaix positioning and plushness, than I remember the other Roubaix's feeling. I would strongly recommend the SL4 if you can swing it, though they are all very nice bikes. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Thanks. It is definitely going to be a black SL4 Expert. Just need to decide on mech vs Di2 and what I'll do for wheels.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

scottma said:


> Thanks. It is definitely going to be a black SL4 Expert. Just need to decide on mech vs Di2 and what I'll do for wheels.


If there is a budgetary costraint, I would definitely put the money into the wheels. Much more bang for the buck. Di2 is nice, but my experience with it was more "hmmm, that is interesting" than "wow, that is earth changing". Much more bang for you buck in wheels.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure anyone will care, but I found this interesting. 

I'm probably moving from an *'06* Roubaix Expert to a *'13* Expert. Of the 16 geometry measurements I have data for, 12 have stayed *exactly the same* over those seven model years (for my 61cm sizing). 

What's changed? Some minor stuff: Seat tube is 5mm shorter, but standover height is 25mm more. Stem is 20mm shorter. But most amazingly: the '06's ridiculous 235mm head tube has actually grown another 10mm, almost reaching *10 inches* in size.

FWIW, I'm also considering *Di2*. You lose big on weight and cost, but it eliminates cable stretch and snapped shifter cables, handles crosschaining, and makes for smoother shifts under tension or while stopped. YMMV, but having finished more than one century with a broken derailleur cable, I'm certainly tempted.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ornoth said:


> FWIW, *I'm also considering* *Di2*. You lose big on weight and cost, but *it eliminates cable stretch and snapped shifter cables*, handles crosschaining, and makes for smoother shifts under tension or while stopped. YMMV, but *having finished more than one century with a broken derailleur cable, I'm certainly tempted*.


I don't think your experiences with snapped cables are the norm. Something doesn't seem right. 

I replace my cables during my annual tear downs and cover ~4,500 miles before doing another tear down. The only problem I've experienced is after 2-300 miles the cables 'bed-in', requiring a 2-3 turn of the barrel adjuster.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

ornoth said:


> FWIW, I'm also considering *Di2*. You lose big on weight and cost.



I think the Di2 is 80G above the mech Ultegra which is not a big deal to me. Cost? Yeah, thats more. I dont see a big reason to buy the Expert Di2. It is $1300 more than the mech version. You can buy a Di2 upgrade kit for $1300, and have all the mechanical parts leftover to use or sell.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

I started with an 2011 roubaix sl2 apex (base). Had a warranty replacement, upgraded to sl3. The difference was HUGE. The sl3 felt notisably stiffer, and the power transfer was better, it was still a very comfortable ride. After some time had that frame warranty replaced for the s-works sl3, not much fifference from the regular sl3, lighter, and had to buy new crankset because of the bb30 change. 

Im still riding the s-works and LOVE IT! 

SOmething is botherin me... The 2013 roubaix offering is either the best or too old! How is it fair to sell their old sl2 stock as 2013. You can have this newly painted 2010 model or you can spend the big bucks for the sl4. Am i missing something? The difference in desing/construction is abismal between the sl2 and sl4.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Not sure what you are saying. The SL3 was available in Expert, Pro and S-Works. The SL4 is also available in those same three models. Yes for 2013 there is no SL3. Top end has moved to SL4. Lower models are SL2 to maybe what could be called SL2.5. There are some aspects of the SL3 in the lower frames.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep the sl3 is no more. But i wonder why the sl2 remains. My wildest guess is specialized changed the manufacturing process and is trying to sell the sl2 stock asap.

My dad is getting interested in cycling and id like him to get a roubaix. But it bothers me that the sl4 base price is so high, and the sl2 seems outdated...so theres no bang for Buck offering. Im spoiled with the sl3 and cant accept any less!!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

IMO, the SL4 Expert Ultegra is a very good bang for the $ (although the wheels are nothing special). I think the SL3 Expert price was in the same range. I can sort of see why there is no SL3. Keep the cost low for folks who dont want to spend a lot. Base frame, and high level frame. Having an SL3 in the middle somewhere might be too much. Some of the 2013 SL2 frames have the SL3 style zerts and internal cable routing top tube, so you do get a little extra compared to the old SL2.


----------



## the_opt (Jul 13, 2011)

echotraveler said:


> I started with an 2011 roubaix sl2 apex (base). Had a warranty replacement, upgraded to sl3. The difference was HUGE. The sl3 felt notisably stiffer, and the power transfer was better, it was still a very comfortable ride...


@echo or anyone else with this info. 

Do you feel that if you would have known the difference between the SL2 and SL3 was that large that you would have paid to get the new frame? I know you mentioned your experience was a huge difference and you were lucky that you got the upgrade through warranty, but knowing what you know now, would you have paid to upgrade from SL2 to SL3?

I am currently debating the SL2 to SL4 move. Would love some insight on if I would see a big enough difference to justify the $3600. 

Thanks,


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The difference is pretty significant. If you financially pinched, get the SL3 Roubaix (one generation detached). But I would save and get the SL4 (current gen). The SL2 has a vertically stiffer platform which makes it harsher than the 3 and 4, and the front end is not as laterally stiff so its steering composure is a bit vague on fast tactical descents. It doesn't exude the firm connection to road and confidence that the 3 and 4 do. The SL3 and 4 provide laterally stiffer frames all around, while offering more vertical compliance (especially the SL4 due to its seatpost). 

In the end justifying the money is always difficult. My advice is spend it if you ride a lot and enjoy it. You will be getting a better all around bike than the SL2. The main areas of improvement are the steering composure and stiffness, and ride compliance.


----------

